# Welding of Weldox® and Hardox®



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (31 أكتوبر 2019)

Kindly find attached


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (31 أكتوبر 2019)

Kindly find attached


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (11 ديسمبر 2019)

شكرا جزيلا" بارك الله بك ايها العزيز


----------

